
Incredible demos on the Commodore Vic-20 - iuguy
http://www.pelulamu.net/viznut/demos/vic20/
======
Leynos
Videos of some of the demos described here:

Robotic Warrior <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiN2F1o2qwY>

Robotic Liberation <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SdGkkp1aq8>

Impossiblator <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6tWm3kwE7E>

I like that the demo effects are used here to tell a story in addition to
being a pure display of coding prowess.

